# Τονισμός επαναλαμβανόμενων αντωνυμιών



## dharvatis (Feb 20, 2013)

...π.χ. «Ο γιατρός μου μου είπε ότι...». Πολλές φορές βλέπω το δεύτερο _μου_ τονισμένο (π.χ. στη συνέντευξη του Σαραντάκου, που είναι και η αφορμή για την ερώτηση). Θεωρητικά, αφού δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση σύγχυσης, δεν θα έπρεπε να τονίζεται - αν η ίδια πρόταση ήταν «Ο γιατρός του μου είπε ότι...», οι περισσότεροι δεν θα τόνιζαν το _μου_. Πιστεύετε ότι δικαιολογείται ο τόνος εδώ, ή μπαίνει μόνο από υπερβολική επιφυλακτικότητα και για να φύγει το κοκκίνισμα στο Word;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 20, 2013)

Για να φύγει το κοκκίνισμα στο Word. :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2013)

Δεν χρειάζεται διότι δεν υπάρχει φόβος για παρεξήγηση. Εγώ τονίζω το δεύτερο όταν μου θυμίζουν αγελάδα ή παιδικό αυτοκίνητο.

Η γυναίκα μου μού είπε...
Ο γιατρός του τού είπε...

Περισσότερο σαν αισθητική λύση παρά επειδή με τσατίζει η υπογράμμιση του κουτού διορθωτή του Word.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 20, 2013)

Η μαρμότα τού Πανξουτόνι μού είπε: 
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...νίζουμε-το-«γιά»&p=67484&viewfull=1#post67484
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-του-μονοτονικού&p=83670&viewfull=1#post83670


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 20, 2013)

Χρειάζεται ή όχι, υπάρχουν γραμματικές που το συνιστούν. Και υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που το πράγμα γίνεται πιο περίπλοκο, δεν είναι μοναδική πιθανότητα να είναι δυο ίδια εγκλιτικά. Για παράδειγμα:

Το βιβλίο μας τους έδωσε...

Χωρίς κανέναν τόνο, τι διαβάζετε; Ότι το βιβλίο έδωσε αυτούς σ' εκείνους ή ότι το βιβλίο εκείνων έδωσε σ' αυτούς -κάτι; Πώς το λύνεις το πρόβλημα; Εγώ θα το έλυνα έτσι:

1. το βιβλίο μάς τους έδωσε...
2. το βιβλίο μας τούς έδωσε...

Υπάρχει βέβαια και η δυνατότητα κόμματος. Εννοείται ότι το συγκείμενο παρακάτω θα ξεκαθαρίζει την περίπτωση, χωρίς την χρήση κανενός τόνου, αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα μας, έτσι δεν είναι; Το θέμα είναι να μην υπάρχει αυτό το στιγμιαίο κόλλημα.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 20, 2013)

Μπράβο Ζαζ! Η πρόχειρη αναζήτηση που έκανα εγώ δεν μου έδωσε τίποτα, εσύ πώς βρήκες τα νήματα;



Hellegennes said:


> Χρειάζεται ή όχι, υπάρχουν γραμματικές που το συνιστούν.


Ενδιαφέρον αυτό. Έχεις καμία πρόχειρη;



Hellegennes said:


> Και υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που το πράγμα γίνεται πιο περίπλοκο, δεν είναι μοναδική πιθανότητα να είναι δυο ίδια εγκλιτικά. Για παράδειγμα:
> 
> Το βιβλίο μας τους έδωσε...
> 
> ...


Το (1) είναι τυπικά σωστό, αλλά μια τέτοια σύνταξη θα πρέπει να την αποφύγεις ακριβώς γιατί είναι μπερδεμένη. Καλύτερα να αναπτύξεις το «τους»: 
_Το βιβλίο μάς έδωσε τους ΧΥΖ..._ ή _Στο βιβλίο, οι ΧΥΖ μάς δόθηκαν..._
Στο (2), ο τόνος είναι περιττός αφού το νόημα δεν αλλάζει είτε με είτε χωρίς αυτόν.



Hellegennes said:


> Υπάρχει βέβαια και η δυνατότητα κόμματος. Εννοείται ότι το συγκείμενο παρακάτω θα ξεκαθαρίζει την περίπτωση, χωρίς την χρήση κανενός τόνου, αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα μας, έτσι δεν είναι; Το θέμα είναι να μην υπάρχει αυτό το στιγμιαίο κόλλημα.


Το κόμμα είναι λάθος (όπως λένε και στα παλιότερα νήματα): δεν μπορείς να χωρίσεις το υποκείμενο από το ρήμα - θα έγραφες ποτέ «Εγώ, έδωσα το βιβλίο»;


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 20, 2013)

Βασικά εγώ διαφωνώ με το ότι οποιοδήποτε κόμμα που χρησιμοποιείται για να δηλώσει παύση μπορεί να είναι λάθος, αν η παύση υπάρχει στον λόγο, ενώ διαφωνώ και με την χρήση του κόμματος εκεί που δεν υπάρχει (π.χ. στις προσφωνήσεις). Μπορεί να υπάρχει παύση στον προφορικό λόγο, ανάμεσα στο υποκείμενο και την υπόλοιπη πρόταση; Εννοείται πως ναι! Το υποκείμενο της πρότασης, στο παράδειγμα, δηλώνεται μια χαρά κι από τον ρηματικό τύπο, το κόμμα είναι τόσο περιττό όσο και το "εγώ" (σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση).

Η διαφορετική ανάπτυξη της πρότασης λύνει πολλές φορές κάποιο πρόβλημα, αλλά έτσι είναι σαν να κρύβεις το πρόβλημα κάτω απ' το χαλάκι. Και τα "μου μου" μπορούν να γραφτούν αλλιώς και το ίδιο ισχύει για πολλά άλλα προβλήματα που έχουμε με τόνους, προβληματικές συντάξεις, κτλ. Η ερώτηση είναι τι κάνεις όταν αυτά υφίστανται, όχι πώς μπορείς να τα παρακάμψεις.

Στο (2), ο τόνος δεν μπορεί να είναι περιττός, γιατί δεν υπάρχει τόνος στο προηγούμενο εγκλιτικό και άρα ο αναγνώστης δεν ξέρει τι εννοεί η πρόταση πριν την διαβάσει όλην. Εξάλλου το ίδιο περιττός, με αυτήν την λογική, είναι και ο τόνος σε εγκλιτικά όταν προηγείται προπαροξύτονο: "Το διάβασμα τους έκανε καλύτερους". Αν το "τους" ανήκει στο "διάβασμα", θέλει διπλό τόνο το "διάβασμα". Το θέμα είναι να μην κοντοσταθεί ο αναγνώστης. Απ' αυτό το πρίσμα, το (2) είναι ίδια περίπτωση.


----------



## Themis (Feb 21, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> 1. το βιβλίο μάς τους έδωσε...
> 2. το βιβλίο μας τούς έδωσε...


Αν είναι να σκαλίσουμε τα κακώς μεν κείμενα δε, ας είμαστε συνεπείς. Ας τονίζουμε _όλους_ τους αδύνατους τύπους των προσωπικών αντωνυμιών:
Το βιβλίο _μάς τούς_ έδωσε
Το βιβλίο _μας τούς_ έδωσε
Αμάν πια. _Μού τή_ δίνει η γραφή που πριν γράψεις _σέ_ ρωτάει: Μπορεί ή δεν μπορεί να μπερδευτεί κανείς, έτσι, για να ξέρουμε αν θα βάλουμε τόνο. Όχι τίποτε άλλο, αλλά αφήνει τα πράγματα μπόσικα και, μετά την πρώτη σύσκεψη, εισβάλλει και η δεύτερη: _Τό _κοκκινίζει ή δεν _τό _κοκκινίζει ο ορθογραφικός διορθωτής του Word; Και, αν ξεμπλέξεις από τη δεύτερη, μπορεί να υπάρχει και τρίτη. Αν _τό _δει ο επιμελητής θα νιώσει το σκεπτικό μου ή θα _μέ _περάσει για αγράμματο; Κτλ., κτλ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 21, 2013)

Δεν έχω αντίρρηση για τους δυο τόνους.


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2013)

Θέλετε να πείτε ότι θα πρέπει να γράψω «Οι γυναίκες μού τό έκαναν αυτό». Προτιμώ να μη μου το κάνουν. Μάλλον θα προτιμήσω τον ένα τόνο:
«Οι γυναίκες μού το έκαναν αυτό».


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 21, 2013)

Μπορείς και να αρχίσεις να αποφεύγεις τα πολλά-πολλά με τις γυναίκες. :)


----------



## Themis (Feb 21, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Μπορείς και να αρχίσεις να αποφεύγεις τα πολλά-πολλά με τις γυναίκες. :)


Σωστό!
Κατά τα άλλα, όταν καθιερώθηκε το μονοτονικό, τότε που όλοι τόνιζαν τον αδύνατο τύπο των προσωπικών αντωνυμιών και έπρεπε να κάνουν μεγάλη προσπάθεια για να το αφήσουν άτονο, υπήρχε η μοναδική ευκαιρία να διατηρηθεί ο τόνος αυτός και να μην έχουμε μύρια προβλήματα στη συνέχεια. Όπως είναι τα πράγματα τώρα, το μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι ότι νοσταλγώ τη χαμένη ευκαιρία.


----------

